# Naked Juice



## Fiendlover (Jun 30, 2008)

Alright I wrote another thread talking about Wheatgrass (http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64289) but i was told that what i found about it was bull. which was great because now i know.

Now I'm wondering about how great Naked Juice is.  I've been drinking it about 5 days a week on and off since january ever since my brother introduced to me how good it was both taste wise and health wise.
But now I'm wondering how great Naked Juice really is, health wise.  It says there's a pound of fruit in every bottle and no added sugar.  I drink Naked Juice because I need more fruits in my diet (along with other nutrisious foods lol) and the vitamins to go with it so I'm hoping that drinking it was the right choice.

http://www.nakedjuice.com/#Homepage

Any insight, advice, answers would be great.  Thanks ahead of time.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 30, 2008)

It's fruit juice with no added sugars, but maybe some extra vitamins and herbs. Most likely won't hurt you, it's better than soda/pop, but it is liquid caleries, which if you aren't burning em off, can add fat. 

I've been doing alot more juices lately myself, and dropped a couple pounds as a result.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jul 1, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's fruit juice with no added sugars, but maybe some extra vitamins and herbs. Most likely won't hurt you, it's better than soda/pop, but it is liquid caleries, which if you aren't burning em off, can add fat.
> 
> I've been doing alot more juices lately myself, and dropped a couple pounds as a result.


thank you and I'm glad to hear that you've gotten good results.  Yeah I've been drinking a lot of cranberry juice too which has been helping a lot too.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 1, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> Alright I wrote another thread talking about Wheatgrass (http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64289) but i was told that what i found about it was bull. which was great because now i know.
> 
> Now I'm wondering about how great Naked Juice is.  I've been drinking it about 5 days a week on and off since january ever since my brother introduced to me how good it was both taste wise and health wise.
> But now I'm wondering how great Naked Juice really is, health wise.  It says there's a pound of fruit in every bottle and no added sugar.  I drink Naked Juice because I need more fruits in my diet (along with other nutrisious foods lol) and the vitamins to go with it so I'm hoping that drinking it was the right choice.
> ...


One observation about label claims...

"It says there's a pound of fruit..."  Is there a pound of juice?

In this case -- it looks like it's just no-sugar added juice blend.  They'll try and tell you it's a specially selected blend, for this or the other...  but it's just juice.  If you like it, and you can afford it (I'm sure it's not cheap...), it's undoubtedly better for you than the soda, coffee, and other stuff I tend to drink too much of.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jul 1, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> One observation about label claims...
> 
> "It says there's a pound of fruit..." Is there a pound of juice?
> 
> In this case -- it looks like it's just no-sugar added juice blend. They'll try and tell you it's a specially selected blend, for this or the other... but it's just juice. If you like it, and you can afford it (I'm sure it's not cheap...), it's undoubtedly better for you than the soda, coffee, and other stuff I tend to drink too much of.


 
hmm i dont know.  thank you.  yeah its three dollars at my school.  expensive.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 1, 2008)

Naked juice is pretty good. 
Well considering 3 apples weigh close to a pound I guess they can say they put in a pound of fruit. However 3 apples juiced makes maybe 4 oz.
But if thats the only way for you to get your fruits better than nothing.


----------

